# Leaving Buddy



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok so im really panicking i have to go out all day on saturday to a christening and leaving party i have asked my niece to watch Buddy at my house,but im having a hard time with the thought of leaving her in charge.

I think its coz Buddy can be hard work (with all the biting etc!) even my husband can only stand it for half an hour max and he's had enough ,must admit im not sure if ive made things worse for myself by being here with him all the time .Every time he chews something he shouldnt im on his case swapping for one of his toys (im up and down like a jack in the box) But it must be working kind of because he has'nt destoryed anything yet and he is always in the lounge .

Think its harder as we have no utility so someone has to be with him really all the time.Im going to leave him for an hour today in his crate but i know he's going to go mad! but it has to be done.


Can i ask if anyone has brought a puppy pen are they worth having? I just worry spending all that money and because Buddy is a jumper he will be able to leap over the top?


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

Hi we have a puppy pen for Rio. I got the pen instead of a crate. We only use it if we are going out and at night. I think it is great as there is space for a bed and toys and Rio has lots room to move around in. We bought a pen with high sides but Rio is not a jumper, I think it might be a waste of money for you as I suspect a dog with enough desire could jump over the sides.
Natalie


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

*Jumping poos*

Might be best to get a 3 foot high pen. My cocka-monkey, Rupert was climbing out of his 2 foot pen by the second night. Also he climbs on top of his crate so I can't leave his crate inside his pen...
I tried all sorts of complicated structures to outwit him! 
Good luck!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Donna, poor you! Try not to panic about leaving Buddy as he will pick up on your feelings and may well make him anxious.The last thing you want is to leave him with him knowing you are feeling anxious as he will feel the same. How old is your niece? Do you have anyone who would be happy to puppy sit for the day, that you trust entirely?
If we lived closer I would volunteer to have him for you, Weller would love a spot of babysitting!
I am sure he will be ok and will probably have great fun having all your neices attention for the day, try to relax and enjoy your day off


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Lauren is 19 so shes not young.We do have a women who dog walks who i asked but shes booked up.

My neighbours great and he has a dog but he's away this saturday so i have no choice really ,and its my best friends party and shes going to live in florida end of August so i really have to go she would never forgive me.


I think a major problem is i cant get my head around leaving Buddy in a crate for a long time,what do people do when they work??Will look for a high pen i think so he has room to move around.

How sweet my daughters playing a sound CD for Buddy (who has now gone to sleep ,so much for loud noises bothering him!)


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think a pen sounds a perfect idea Donna. They are available in different heights. I remember with Rufus feeling restricted to staying in the kitchen with him. I got nothing done and at the end of the day our gorgeous pups need to fit in with us and life needs to continue! I am borrowing a Babydan playpen from a friend for when Basil comes home on Saturday. I won't use it all the time, but I will have somewhere to pop him when I need to go upstairs etc. Buddy can have some playtime with Lauren and then she can have regular breaks from him when he goes in the pen! Perfect! If you do buy one I think you might find it quite useful for Buddy. It will also be great for puppy number two! (one Cockapoo is never enough!). They are also very sellable on Ebay.  

I'm sure it will all work out Donna. Also, I can barely remember the bitey stage now with Rufus - but at the time I remember wondering if we had chosen a 'wrong'un'. It is a stage that all puppies go through and it sounds like you are really keeping on top of it. Well done you!

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea been looking on ebay thanks
My mum made me mad though she said none of the pups she had ever really bit .

Just been outside Buddy was going mad barking ,he'd only gone and found a skull of some dead animal (been there a long time only bone left thank god) jesus he wouldnt drop it finally my neighbour heard my screams and came and helped ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You sound like you need a little break Donna... I am like you, with my dogs all the time, I do go out but only for 2-3 hours and only when I really have to i.e. food shopping, hairdressers, dentist etc.

Don’t be too hard on yourself .. Buddy just sounds a bit full on at the moment  it will get better and maybe a puppy pen would make you feel better leaving him, I had a pen and a crate for Oakley when he was a pup ... you can leave the crate door open and in the pen he will have a wee area, space to walk, food and water too if you like.. 

Sending you a hug ..... Puppies are great fun but hard work at times too .. keep your chin up and go out .. he will be fine xxx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Ok so im really panicking i have to go out all day on saturday to a christening and leaving party i have asked my niece to watch Buddy at my house,but im having a hard time with the thought of leaving her in charge.
> 
> I think its coz Buddy can be hard work (with all the biting etc!) even my husband can only stand it for half an hour max and he's had enough ,must admit im not sure if ive made things worse for myself by being here with him all the time .Every time he chews something he shouldnt im on his case swapping for one of his toys (im up and down like a jack in the box) But it must be working kind of because he has'nt destoryed anything yet and he is always in the lounge .
> 
> ...


Hi Donna
This is what we've been doing with Milo & Alfie...when they settle down for a quite period usually around 9am (we get them up at 7am) Jeannette has been putting them in their crate and leaving them, we started at little at a time, half hour first time then an hour and so on (I've been upstairs sleeping off nights and not heard a whimper!) When you get back try to spy on him and I think you will be surprised very quickly you will build the time and yes he may create for a while but just like your first night he will settle. Its all about building a routine for you and Buddy and if you stick with it now the benefits are huge latter....you can do this Michael..


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well ive just been out for an hour as i had a flat tyre and had to get it fixed,Buddy was getting tired when i got him in the crate so all good no real barking etc ,came home and he was a sleep didnt let him out till he'd woken up he saw me and just lay there no barking yay so i opened the door and toke him out for a wee and he's been very carm ever since so all good in the Harcourt house hold hurrah!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent news Donna  phew he can do it xxxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG spoke too soon he's just gone for me again! and this time he's ripped my trousers with his teeth ! I dont know what im doing wrong ?? He just suddenly loses it and it seems to be getting worse,i know its all a power thing but he just dosnt seem to learn that im in charge no matter what i do .Ideas greatly received please as its getting me down. Dog tired in Nottingham x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

DONNA said:


> OMG spoke too soon he's just gone for me again! and this time he's ripped my trousers with his teeth ! I dont know what im doing wrong ?? He just suddenly loses it and it seems to be getting worse,i know its all a power thing but he just dosnt seem to learn that im in charge no matter what i do .Ideas greatly received please as its getting me down. Dog tired in Nottingham x


Donna I know it is rough. Lady actually made me cry one day because I thought that I wasn't doing what I was supposed to do for her to be a well manerred and adjusted dog, just stay consistent with your training and it will pass I promise. I even made Lady take time outs which seemed to work for her. if she got into her crazy mode, I wouldn't disipline her in any way, just pick her up an put her into her crate, Don't disipline if you are going to put her in her crate because then the crate becomes a bad place. but we would put her in for 5 minutes then take her out again, it was just a 5 minute break that she would need. now she is awesome and so amazingly adjusted.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Have just been reading another thread where a few people are having the same problem which made me feel better.
Think im more upset my new trs are destroyed ,prehaps i shouldnt be playing with him so much and he sees me as a playmate rather then top dog?
Because its been happening everyday and getting worse as there is now barking and growling involved its just getting me down,it isnt even when im playing with him its more when i tell him to stop something or get down from the sofa he just barks and bites,also when im walking he is always biteing at my legs it really hurts.
I keep praiseing him when he's good which he enjoys but every now and then he just flips.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Donna, you sound like you really have had enough. Try to hang on in there, keep calm and be consistent. You will get through this, and Buddy will come through the other side as a well mannered and adjusted dog too. :hug:


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Donna you need a girls weekend away to The Hoste! lets leave pups with the men for a night and get on the bubbly!!!! lol

Seriously though it must be hard for you,but you will get there with Buddy,sounds like he is a baby inside but a big boy on the outside so those teeth biting must really hurt....hang in there hun


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Have read a good guide on the web heres the link for anyone else having trouble 
www.fun4fido.co.uk/blog/teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Donna - I remember feeling a tad overwhelmed when Lolly was little but I promise it does get easier. Time out is by far the best. Just pop Buddy in another room for a few minutes. When he is biting you need to find what works for you to stop him. We tried the puppy yelp sound and turning away and ignoring but both seemed to egg Lolly on. So we give a very very loud short sharp shout and clap. Hubby also tried shaking a small pot of screws. Anything to shock Buddy enough to stop him in his tracks. whatever you chose consistency is whats needed and the faith that he will grow out of it.

What sort of play do you do? Do you play tug of war? When Lolly was tiny I read that tug of war wasn't a good game as it's a test of strength that the dog is very likely to win. So we banned all tug games.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh and I'm sure Buddy will be fine on Saturday. I'm having to face leaving Lolly today for 3 weeks  while we go on holiday. I'd dreading it! She's going to stay with 2 lots of friends for half the time each and I know they will give her a fabulous time. But I'm worried that lolly will pine for me (she's not happy when I go out shopping for a few hours and leave her with hubby!) or worse................... forget me


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea common sense told me not to play tug of war so we dont do that ,its more like Buddy will try to start to play fight and he gets out of control prob senseing im scared??

The link above says not to stop play fight other wise he wont learn but ive got to use time out more to show him even soft biting hurts on skin.

He also does the usual of attacking while people are walking etc i try to play outside more with him to get him running around etc inside ive been using play time to teach commands which he loves doing .


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yea common sense told me not to play tug of war so we dont do that ,its more like Buddy will try to start to play fight and he gets out of control prob senseing im scared??
> 
> The link above says not to stop play fight other wise he wont learn but ive got to use time out more to show him even soft biting hurts on skin.
> 
> He also does the usual of attacking while people are walking etc i try to play outside more with him to get him running around etc inside ive been using play time to teach commands which he loves doing .


Hi Donna, we started training classes last week and got a house line from there to try and stop her attacking my trousers and the kids ankles - she's a terrible biter and gets completely frantic when you try to push her away. I got really frustrated one day and virtually had to throw her in kitchen as she was 'attacking' me - it was quite upsetting really. But the trainer said to attach the house line (it's just a long lightweight lead and let her wander round with it dangling and when she starts her 'attack' just grab lead and put her at arm's length whilst ignoring her. Only trouble is you don't leave it on permanently and should supervise her when it's on, and Keltie seems to behave when it's on, and when I think great she's learning and take it off, she begins biting again! I'll be getting more advice at Friday's class! 

The only thing is with the line on you do feel you've regained a bit of power because you can stop them biting, whereas without the line you've completely lost control and the situation escalates. Maybe just putting her lead on for a while in the house may help - although she may think she's going walkies!

Good luck and stay positive, we're all going through it with you. I've got to face leaving Keltie in Sept when I go back to work and I'm dreading it! 

Cris x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> or worse................... forget me


I'm leaving Izzy (and the rest of the household) for 3 nights next week - I'm worried she'll forget me too, she'll only have been home for 3 weeks


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

pixie said:


> Donna you need a girls weekend away to The Hoste! lets leave pups with the men for a night and get on the bubbly!!!! lol
> 
> Seriously though it must be hard for you,but you will get there with Buddy,sounds like he is a baby inside but a big boy on the outside so those teeth biting must really hurt....hang in there hun


Can I come - love the Hoste arms ................ 

Also how far away from Grantham are you - I know an amazing lady who is like a dog whisperer and has doggy day care and home boarding [and she has 4 cockapoos] 
Treacle goes for the day and is soon to go for nearly 3 weeks whilst we are away - Laura is fantastic and I trust her totally!
If you want to try her - this is her website 
http://waggy-tailz.co.uk


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

She sounds amazing will def use her thanksXXXX


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Have read a good guide on the web heres the link for anyone else having trouble
> www.fun4fido.co.uk/blog/teaching-bite-inhibition.html


Thanks for this link! I hadn't seen it before and it definitely has some good tips! Waldo has headed into the teenage years of zero recollection of any training, so we need all the help to reinforce what he's learned!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I've spoke to my friend today whose labrador is just over a year old and he was whirling dirling nipping monster at about 8pm (same time as what Dex used to be a pain & still would be if we didn't walk him then) must just be a puppy thing ................ keep plodding with what ur doing donna it will get better ........... ignoring them is a definite benefit (holding the mouth closed made Dexter worse - i stopped it quite quickly as he kept coming back for me making him worse) treating them calmly and say no turn ur back and say no really worked for us - i'm going to regret saying this in the morning


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

p.s..............meant to say go out and enjoy your christening it will do you the power of good ............... just tell ur baby sitter to put padded jeans and gloves on!!!!  x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

jools said:


> I've spoke to my friend today whose labrador is just over a year old and he was whirling dirling nipping monster at about 8pm (same time as what Dex used to be a pain & still would be if we didn't walk him then) must just be a puppy thing ................ keep plodding with what ur doing donna it will get better ........... ignoring them is a definite benefit (holding the mouth closed made Dexter worse - i stopped it quite quickly as he kept coming back for me making him worse) treating them calmly and say no turn ur back and say no really worked for us - i'm going to regret saying this in the morning


Oh Jools, I'm glad things seem to be getting better for you!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

ahhh thanks Sarah .............. its been a bit like having babies all over again ............. i always had the naughty one at mother and toddler group ............ but they turned out lovely in the end!!!!! :laugh: xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not much else to offer other than go and be confident that your niece will be able to cope and enjoy your day. Spent most of my time with both of mine whent hey were little, watching for when I thought they would need the loo and observing behaviour and it is just plan tiring and you go a liitle fraught and stir crazy... but hang in there you'l turn a corner and forget. Enjoy your day and hang in there x x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

jools said:


> I've spoke to my friend today whose labrador is just over a year old and he was whirling dirling nipping monster at about 8pm (same time as what Dex used to be a pain & still would be if we didn't walk him then) must just be a puppy thing ................ keep plodding with what ur doing donna it will get better ........... ignoring them is a definite benefit (holding the mouth closed made Dexter worse - i stopped it quite quickly as he kept coming back for me making him worse) treating them calmly and say no turn ur back and say no really worked for us - i'm going to regret saying this in the morning


Yes ive tried holding his muzzle and it made him even worse so stopped that also. Thanks


----------

